# Liquid Soap



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Can someone direct me to a site with some good liquid soap recipes? And for those of you with experience making and using it, what makes a good liquid soap?


----------



## wistful (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but while you all are at it, could someone let me know where to find potassium hydroxide for liquid soap making?! As for recipes, I recently did a yahoo search on soap recipes and came up with a bunch of good sites. Unfortunately, the recipes all call for potassium hydroxide, and the ingredient supplier I order from doesn't seem to carry it (I'm waiting for an email back to confirm this). Anyone?
wistful


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I made a batch of liquid soap today. The last time I ordered sodium hydroxide, I got it from Paw-Made soap company:
http://store.fastcommerce.com/render.cz?method=index&store=pawmade&refresh=true

I use a recipe out of Susan Miller Cavitch's book "The soapmaker's companion", so don't feel it would be right to post her recipe. You might be able to find this book at a library. I have made her "Seafarer's soap" and "pearlescent liquid soap" and prefer the seafarers. I've also tried the process and a recipe in Catherine Failor's book "making natural liquid soaps", but prefer the seafarers soap in Ms. Cavitch's book. I may try some of Ms. Failor's other recipe's later though, I just haven't had much time to experiment.

I like to put my liquid soap in foaming pumps like there:
http://www.forsoapmakers.com/store/Foam-Pump-Bottles-c-1.html
(note the prices are per dozen).

Dawn


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

So far, the cheapest place I've found to buy Potassium Hydroxide is at braintan.com. I think either brambleberry.com or snowdrift farms might have it also.


----------



## wistful (Jan 23, 2008)

I usually use brambleberry as they are in my state, and I got a reply from them saying they don't carry potassium hydroxide, but they directed me to www.thechemistrystore.com , who does have it. I think it's about $10 for 2 lbs. Didn't check the shipping price, but I will probably order from there, doubt I would find it much cheaper anywhere else...
wistful


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Catherine Failor's recipes are quite different from Susan Miller Cavitch's. I've used Failor's recipes for quite a few years now and really like them. Can't remember where I purchased the potassium hydroxide since, it's been a long time, bought a large amount. Once I get the other computer up and running again I might have some recipes on there (not copywrited).


----------



## Auntie Kathy (Oct 23, 2006)

I just came across this one but have not tried them yet.

http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

halfpint said:


> I use a recipe out of Susan Miller Cavitch's book "The soapmaker's companion", so don't feel it would be right to post her recipe.


This link right here shows the recipe to the Seafarers Soap. It looks like a good one to try!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I can get my Potassium Hydroxide at True Value Hardware store. Just check most hardware stores in the plumbing section. Just make sure you read the ingredients.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The plumbing section at hardware stores will contain *Sodium *Hydroxide for cleanign drains, not *Potassium *Hydroxide (at least not in my area)


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't mind. Is there a way of making liquid soap out of bar soap? Something that doesn't seperate?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

liquid soap from bar soap is simply having grated soap sit in water till it becomes kind of a gel - snot really, that's what it feels like. I like making the real deal better.

I use my liquid soap for hands, body and sometimes hair.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

I made liquid soap from bar soap by basically grating Ivory soap and mixing in water until I got the consistency I wanted. It ended up making A LOT of "soap", but it seems all that water really changes the chemistry. Not only is the texture like "snot" as noted above, but it also feels somewhat greasy and doesn't really lather. I was truly disappointed especially since I found Ivory bars on sale. I could have made liquid soap for literally pennies had it worked out right.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you can make potassium hydroxide lye simply by dripping water through ashes. the only problem is that the consistency of the lye varies so it will be hard to learn to use it. one would think that if you could measure both the ph and the specific gravity of the dripped lye, you could learn to adjust it with more drippings or water to get a consistent lye from which to experiment...but it really is beyond my limited experience. 

another thought comes to mind... pearl ash. i think that is what the dry potassium lye is called when it is heated until it becomes white. i would think that is about as consistent as it could be, but again...i really don't know. when potassium hydroxide is purchased, what does it look like? according to wikipedia, potash is potassium hydroxide, boiled or evaporated from the lye solution and in a solid form. burning the potash in a kiln or pot over a flame combines carbon dioxide with it and it becomes pearl ash.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I just checked Boyer's website and it looks like they are still selling both sodium and potassium hydroxide. I don't see a way to order online - I think you need to call them.
boyercorporation.com

I have made liquid soap in the past with potassium hydroxide (not for awhile) and started with Failor's book. It is an adventure and much harder - in my opinion than bar soap.

Bev


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

what does the purchased potassium hydroxide look like?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

It is very similar to sodium hydroxide this potassium is in flake form. I hope that helps

Bev


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I find KOH to be much easier to work with than NaOH. KOH is much larger and not a victim to static, doesn't fly all over the place.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

fransean said:


> I just checked Boyer's website and it looks like they are still selling both sodium and potassium hydroxide. I don't see a way to order online - I think you need to call them.
> boyercorporation.com


You do need to call Boyer. Just tell them you're a soapmaker (or they'll probably ask if you are!) Real friendly folks


----------

